# Service Turnaround Time? 2+ Month Wait!



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I have a Ball EMII Skindiver 1 that I recently dropped off at my local AD for service. It was a minor procedure, as the ceramic bezel insert came loose and fell out of the bezel.

I dropped the watch off on June 26th, and they told me it would have to be sent off to Ball for repair to get an estimate. Once they had an estimate they would call me for me to approve the service.

After over a month I hadn't heard anything, so I called for a status update. They informed it that it had been sent to Switzerland and that it would be another 10 days at least before they had an update. 

Since then it has been over a month and I still haven't received an estimate. As you may be able to tell I'm very frustrated over the lead time, as this was a very simple fix that could have been done in house and quickly. 

Is this normal lead time for repairs or should I be concerned?


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

Sounds like your watch might have gotten lost. I wouldn't be happy.


----------



## drummer13 (Jan 3, 2010)

Unacceptable.


----------



## drummer13 (Jan 3, 2010)

I would expect your Ball AD to aggressively get involved on your behalf.


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

This year I sent my Ball diver to be serviced in at Ball USA... I sent it mid May, they dont give you much info, and I had to call the a couple of times to get things sorted. It took them until the end of August to ship it back to me. A little over 3 months total


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Thank you all for the input. This week will mark a month since I last heard from my AD. 

I'll be giving them a call to see what's going on.

It's a shame that the service is this slow. They make a beautiful watch but the lack of communication and slow turnaround time is not good.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

It's not atypical to have 3~5 months turnaround time for watch that goes back to Switzerland/Germany Headquarters for service.


----------



## bracky72 (Jun 30, 2013)

I've had mine serviced by Balls shop in Florida and it only took 1.5 weeks. 2 months to be fixed in Switzerland doesn't seem that crazy.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

bracky72 said:


> I've had mine serviced by Balls shop in Florida and it only took 1.5 weeks. 2 months to be fixed in Switzerland doesn't seem that crazy.


My frustration lies in the fact that it was a minor repair. Why does a watch have to be sent back to Switzerland because a bezel insert came loose?


----------



## clarken (Nov 30, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> My frustration lies in the fact that it was a minor repair. Why does a watch have to be sent back to Switzerland because a bezel insert came loose?


That's a legitimate question wish I knew.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Speculation won't buy you much, other than frustration. Could be that the whole bezel will be replaced--who knows? Small or large, service requests are usually put in line, in order of receipt. The industry standard, not a issue related to Ball specifically (check the dozens of related threads here on this site for almost any brand you choose)--when the watch goes back to the main service center it is usually a three month wait, give or take a month--and communication is usually not that great in the interval. In other areas of industry, this would be completely unacceptable (automobile repair, for example) but in the watch industry, it is unfortunately the norm.


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

There are too many watches and not enough quality repair men.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I finally got an estimate for repair after calling my AD today: $203 to re-glue the bezel insert, which is absolutely outrageous. My AD said lead time is 4-6 weeks as well, which is also excessive, however they were very kind to me and said they would expedite the repair, as I've been waiting for almost 3 months now.

Next time, I think I'll find a local watchmaker who can do the repair.


----------



## rickdawg (May 20, 2014)

Thats concerning. I'd lean on the AD to get an update and expedite the return.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Updating the situation. It has been 6 weeks and I haven't received a call from my AD. I'll be calling to get an update on the status of the watch this week.

Still finding it difficult to understand 5 months of waiting for a simple bezel repair that had to go back to Switzerland


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

You mean a little over 4 months, right? (6/26-11/2) Whatever it is, you're right--much too long, for which there can be no excuse--bordering on criminal negligence.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello lx.......,
Stop being so impatient. Fk'n up other peoples watches takes time. Don't worry, they will eventually get to yours, at least in my experience.

heb


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

heb said:


> Hello lx.......,
> Stop being so impatient. Fk'n up other peoples watches takes time. Don't worry, they will eventually get to yours, at least in my experience.
> 
> heb


It sounds like its story time, and I would love to hear it.


----------



## drummer13 (Jan 3, 2010)

No watch company that we collectors view as high quality can/should get a pass on reasonable customer expectations just because they are who they are. I have seen posts regarding less expensive watch companies crucified for the type of poor communication and attention this WUS member is receiving.


----------



## bitethattire (Apr 17, 2014)

Any update? I also sent in my watch to the US service center to get a dial replaced and it's been over 4 months with no updates, eta or even requested payments to repair the watch... sounds like this may be the norm of poor service


----------



## michael8238 (Sep 13, 2015)

If it's like a high complication, fairly exclusive piece, sure, a few months of turnaround time is somewhat acceptable---since only a few highly trained watchmakers know how to perform the job.
However, I don't think any of those applies to most Ball pieces. I see it purely as a bad customer service.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

bitethattire said:


> Any update? I also sent in my watch to the US service center to get a dial replaced and it's been over 4 months with no updates, eta or even requested payments to repair the watch... sounds like this may be the norm of poor service


It has been 5 months for me now, and more than 8 weeks since my AD gave me a pricing estimate and a lead time of 4-6 weeks. Once Thanksgiving has passed, I'll give them a call next week and see what the holdup is.

I love the watch, but I'm completely disappointed and upset with the wretched customer service and support. I wouldn't be upset if they just kept me apprised of what the holdup is, but to keep the customer in the dark throughout the process is just bad service.

*I truly hope that Ball representatives scan these forums, because I'd like them to know that without my AD, I would have been completely in the dark. If you (Ball) plan on becoming a direct to consumer brand then you better step up your customer service or you'll surely lose customers - myself included. *


----------



## clarken (Nov 30, 2013)

I had to drop off the ball nedu the other day bezel just fell off and power reserve not working properly. The 3 year warranty just expired so the wait begins. I like ball watches but this the second one I’ve had problems with.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Update:

Just got off the phone with my AD. They have been calling Ball once a week to get status updates on my watch and have gotten zero feedback or support from Ball as to where my watch is or the status of the repair.


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

Send Ball an email message


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

I got my first ball (fireman racer) in the spring. It was used from here, cosmetically flawless but it arrived keeping time at -4 seconds a day. Which is fine if it stayed there, but in awhile it went to -20, then -45. Unfortunately a month after getting it I was contacting ball to inquire about their service depots. I got a response in a couple of hours, they referred me to Right Time in Toronto. I sent the watch out, they quoted me $330 CAD for a full service, I got the piece back in less than a month.

Sorry your service experience has been so poor OP. But ball has always been forthcoming with me. I've contacted them twice, once for service, and then once I asked them if there was a way to determine when something had been manufactured. They weren't forth coming about that but I still had my answer in minutes.

edit:



Igorek said:


> Send Ball an email message


That's what I'd do. Then you'd know who is really up to the monkey business, your AD or Ball.


----------



## terexac350 (Aug 13, 2017)

watch-newbie said:


> I got my first ball (fireman racer) in the spring. It was used from here, cosmetically flawless but it arrived keeping time at -4 seconds a day. Which is fine if it stayed there, but in awhile it went to -20, then -45. Unfortunately a month after getting it I was contacting ball to inquire about their service depots. I got a response in a couple of hours, they referred me to Right Time in Toronto. I sent the watch out, they quoted me $330 CAD for a full service, I got the piece back in less than a month.
> 
> Sorry your service experience has been so poor OP. But ball has always been forthcoming with me. I've contacted them twice, once for service, and then once I asked them if there was a way to determine when something had been manufactured. They weren't forth coming about that but I still had my answer in minutes.
> 
> ...


Yours was just work on an ETA movement that any competent watchmaker can service, a bezel replacement is different as Ball will not supply parts to any 3rd party.

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

terexac350 said:


> Yours was just work on an ETA movement that any competent watchmaker can service, a bezel replacement is different as Ball will not supply parts to any 3rd party.
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


It wasn't third party. Right Time is the authorized Ball repair depot.


----------



## terexac350 (Aug 13, 2017)

watch-newbie said:


> It wasn't third party. Right Time is the authorized Ball repair depot.


No mention of them on the Ball service section of the website or when Googled "Ball watch repair Canada" ! Do they have a website ?

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

Righttime Inc. - Top Watch & Jewellery Brands | Fast & reliable services.

When I emailed ball this is where they sent me. They gave me their email and phone number, and stated 'this is our authorized repair depot in canada'.


----------



## john.6 (May 28, 2014)

watch-newbie said:


> Righttime Inc. - Top Watch & Jewellery Brands | Fast & reliable services.
> 
> When I emailed ball this is where they sent me. They gave me their email and phone number, and stated 'this is our authorized repair depot in canada'.


Strange repair depot, they sell various watch makes such as Oris, Movado, Citizen, Tissot and Gucci but not Ball and nowhere on their website or is there any mention of Ball watches. Probably just a pay as you play watch repair shop that Ball use for ETA service.


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

I just had a similar issue with my NEDU, the ceramic bezel unglued itself and fell off 1 year and 9 months after purchase. Thankfully, the AD I bought it from followed up on this warranty repair very quick with Ball’s Australian distributor (Avstev). Sent away on 6 November, got it back 28 November.

Not particularly impressed by this build issue but will be stuck with my Ball for the foreseeable future as the resale value on this sucker is pitiful. Shame though, because the COSC 7750 in it runs beautifully. Now just hoping that the bezel doesn’t unglue itself again in 2 years time because then I will be up for another repair at my cost (though by then, it’s likely time for a service).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I’m bumping this up because the saga continues.

I was told the watch should arrive around December 15th. This was in late November. 

I called my AD on December 19th to check the status of the watch. They told me “The note in the computer says the watch will arrive after December 15th. Most likely it will arrive mid January to late January. Well give you a call when it comes in.” 

So we’re now solidly 6.5 months into this debacle over an unglued bezel. I just want my damn watch back. And I want a full explanation from Ball as to why something so menial took 6+ months to fix.

I sent my Seiko in for a movement repair - which costs about 4 times less - and it was done in 3 weeks.

The “Ball” has been dropped.


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I'm bumping this up because the saga continues.
> 
> I was told the watch should arrive around December 15th. This was in late November.
> 
> ...


The only reason to pay the prices that an AD charges is to have an ambassador who can get you some pull with the manufacturer. If the AD is acting as passively as they appear to be, they are not adding any value. Go gray market and find a good local watchmaker to take care of any mishaps.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Update:

I called my AD on 1/25/18. They informed me that the watch was completed and was being shipped that Friday (1/26/18). Lead time for having it back is 3-4 weeks. They also informed me that I would not be charged for the repair, as it was Ball’s fault for the delay in the repair. 

Overall I’m happy that they absorbed the repair charges. I still would have liked to get the watch back sooner and been more informed, however I’m happy to get the watch back.


----------



## hunlock (Jun 25, 2010)

My experience with them was quite different. I had no problems and even though it took a bit of time, there was always communication.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Update:

I figured I should update the thread and close out this repair issue.

I received the watch two weeks ago on Friday 02/02/18. The repair was completed and I was not charged by my AD. They mentioned something about Ball ordering a part which I thought strange because nothing was broken when I sent them the watch, the ceramic insert simply came unglued from the bezel.

I received the watch back and even though the ceramic insert has been fixed, they did not align the insert properly to the bezel (see picture below). The wide knurling marks on the bezel are supposed to line up with the 5 minute markers on the insert. It's a small mistake, but for a company that just released an "in house" movement and is supposed to be an upper mid tier brand, the service is very disappointing.

I will not be sending my watch back to Ball and will find an independent watch maker for future repairs.


----------



## Heartlandblaster (Feb 7, 2014)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Update:
> 
> I figured I should update the thread and close out this repair issue.
> 
> ...


Would you mind posting a few more photos of what was wrong with the repair? Thanks.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Heartlandblaster said:


> Would you mind posting a few more photos of what was wrong with the repair? Thanks.


As seen in the picture below, the red arrow pointing to the wide scallop on the bezel should be aligned with the blue arrow pointing to the 5 minute marker on the ceramic insert. They were aligned from the factory when I bought the watch new and that alignment is the correct position.


----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

I was considering buying a Fireman Enterprise, but not anymore. Their lack of service and downright shoddy work on your repair has convinced me to leave Balls alone.


----------



## verreauxi (Apr 19, 2009)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Update:
> 
> I figured I should update the thread and close out this repair issue.
> 
> ...


That is unacceptable in my opinion. I would be very miffed!


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

verreauxi said:


> That is unacceptable in my opinion. I would be very miffed!


I am indeed very disappointed and upset. The bezel does not align properly either. I'm going to try to find a watchmaker that can fix this, because I'm not sending it back to Ball.

Either that or I may attempt the repair myself. I'm sure it isn't difficult to pop the bezel off, remove the old glue residue, and re-glue correctly. I would rather have a watchmaker do this, but to be honest it seems like the only person I can trust is myself!


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

Found an interesting article so people might want to read this:

https://quillandpad.com/2018/04/16/...-disturbing-reality-of-what-it-means-for-you/


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Igorek said:


> Found an interesting article so people might want to read this:
> 
> https://quillandpad.com/2018/04/16/...-disturbing-reality-of-what-it-means-for-you/


This is a sad excuse.

I waited for 7 months and received sub par service. I'm not buying it.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> This is a sad excuse.
> 
> I waited for 7 months and received sub par service. I'm not buying it.


_"...the number of watchmakers graduating doesn't even come close to the numbers required to sustain and maintain a reasonable repair service..."_

Which part of the lack of trained watchmaker/repairers aren't you buying? How many of your friends are looking forward to horological school? Yes, there is a problem in the industry, but in the end, we will pay dearly for improvements--kind of a win-lose situation--if improvements are to be made.

Do I like waiting half a year to get a basic repair done on a watch? Of course not. Would I want to pay twice the going rate in order to get the watch back in a few weeks? Not really. How is the industry going to increase the number of qualified service personnel? Pay them significantly more--money talks. Who will pay for these increases? We, the consumers.

Is there an alternative? The article suggests two--one, have less skilled folks responsible for only certain aspects of watch repairs---a division of labors, and two, simply replace the movement rather than rebuild it, if costs for the latter outweigh the former--neither of these two seem all that attractive to me. If you think there is another way, pursue it--till then, it is what it is--where your issue with Ball is an all too common example of an industry-wide dilemma.


----------



## TheEngineer (Jun 16, 2017)

Reading through the pages from this thread really make me wonder about Ball's customer service in general. I am contemplating in getting a Ball Engineer II but might just hold off on it.


----------



## JoeC (Jun 20, 2010)

TheEngineer said:


> Reading through the pages from this thread really make me wonder about Ball's customer service in general. I am contemplating in getting a Ball Engineer II but might just hold off on it.


There are better known brands with better customer service and better repair networks in the same price bracket. I would never purchase a new Ball.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

timefleas said:


> _"...the number of watchmakers graduating doesn't even come close to the numbers required to sustain and maintain a reasonable repair service..."_
> 
> Which part of the lack of trained watchmaker/repairers aren't you buying? How many of your friends are looking forward to horological school? Yes, there is a problem in the industry, but in the end, we will pay dearly for improvements--kind of a win-lose situation--if improvements are to be made.
> 
> ...


I waited nearly 8 months and the repair was STILL incorrectly done. So that puts some large holes in your "the longer you wait, the better the service is" theory.

If it was done correctly I would have been less upset, but it wasn't. Also, there was ZERO communication between Ball and my AD. Parts were ordered that they didn't even know about it. No reason was given for the delay. Finally the watch got sent back and it still wasn't done correctly.

The alternative is finding a local watchmaker who you can trust, and get it done there, which is what I'm currently doing. I'll find someone who can fix a bezel correctly, which should have been a simple fix for a company like Ball, who just rolled out a manufacture movement. That should be an interesting endeavor...


----------



## ChuckMiller (Mar 4, 2008)

The moral to the story is pretty clear. If you are willing to pay the costs out of pocket have a local or at least U.S. based professional do all your work. Its infuriating but it's reality.


----------



## Kilograph (Jan 15, 2018)

Well this thread was disappointing. I've had Ball on the short list but after reading all of this, its probably best to remove it.
Which is a shame because there's a Red Label Chronometer that looked absolutely amazing and hoped to have one in my collection some day.

That and the connection to trains my dad and I shared when I was young.
He would have flipped out for the Union Pacific branded dial and probably Ball watches in general.


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

Kilograph said:


> Well this thread was disappointing. I've had Ball on the short list but after reading all of this, its probably best to remove it.
> Which is a shame because there's a Red Label Chronometer that looked absolutely amazing and hoped to have one in my collection some day.
> 
> That and the connection to trains my dad and I shared when I was young.
> He would have flipped out for the Union Pacific branded dial and probably Ball watches in general.


I recently purchased the Ball Marvelight and love it. It's a well built watch, with a classic design, that keeps -2 seconds/day. I bought it online, from an AD (at a gray market price) so the warranty is available should I need it. After reading this thread I think I'll save that warranty for major issues only.

So my takeaway is, if you want the watch, buy it from a gray market dealer and forego the to Ball warranty.


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

Duplicate


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Kilograph said:


> Well this thread was disappointing. I've had Ball on the short list but after reading all of this, its probably best to remove it.
> Which is a shame because there's a Red Label Chronometer that looked absolutely amazing and hoped to have one in my collection some day.
> 
> That and the connection to trains my dad and I shared when I was young.
> He would have flipped out for the Union Pacific branded dial and probably Ball watches in general.


I think you need to expand your horizons before you buy ANY brand--certainly I would NEVER base a purchasing decision on the basis of ONE thread, which is essentially based on ONE experience. If you're interested in Ball, read some of the thousands of other threads here--they're generally positive. And, if you are looking elsewhere, adopt the same strategy--give a long and full look, across the board, at the brand you are interested in. I like Ball, and will place them, their reliability and their service right up there with the best--BUT, I also like a few other brands--and for them and all the rest, I spent plenty of time doing proper research, not just a couple of swings and misses and out of the game.


----------

